# what makes hedgehogs the right pet?



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have almost got my parents convinced to let me get hedgie, but they want to know what makes them special. since I have had no expeirience with hedgies, I would like to know what makes you love your hedgie, and what does he/she do that makes it a better pet then a cat or a dog?


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

I love that my hedgehog is WEIRD. When you tell people you have a hedgehog they go "oh coo... WAIT WHAT?"

Unlike a dog or cat they can be kept in a smaller space, and do not need full roam of the house. They also do not stink like some other caged pets like ferrets that have stink glands or something. 

Hedgehogs are very inquisitive (not as much as Degu's or Chinchilla's but still find a lot of things interesting). They will often put a toilet paper roll on their heads and run around disoriented and it is hilarious to watch.

My favorite thing about hedgehogs are their strange mannerisms. Some hedgehogs like to anoint off of ANYTHING, and it is the single cutest and most disgusting act i have ever seen. I also like when they warm up to you, and they know you exist. It's the little things in hedgehogs that make them so big.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

What makes a hedgie a better pet than others depends entirely on the hedgehog, the human(s), and the interaction of their wants and needs. So, while in one household, a hedgehog would be much better than a cat; in another household, a cat would be much better than a hedgehog. 

For me, a hedgie works better because I can tend to her needs at times that work with my schedule. I don't have to worry about her being lonely during the day because that's when she sleeps. And while she makes a mess of her house, she doesn't make a mess of mine. She's the right size and shape to hold and snuggle. I'm okay with a shy cuddlebug personality. And I'm not allergic to her. As for her needs, I'm in a position to be able to buy her food, play with her, take her to the vet when needed, give her medications when needed, buy a wheel and clean it daily, make arrangements with hedgiesitters when I'm away, and take care of her in general. We make a pretty good pair.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I love having a hedgehog because Lily's a small pet that I can afford, and that my parents don't have a problem with me having. I stay up late, so I can play and cuddle with her then, and clean her cage. I have school during the day, so while I'm gone all day, she's happily asleep in her bed. And she's just so freaking cute!  Plus, it is really fun to tell people you have a hedgehog, like Azyrios said, because not many people have heard of hedgehogs as pets, so you get to play teacher and tell them about how you take care of your hedgie. I love showing Lily off, lol. I'm lucky that she's so nice about being woken up during they day, and about getting touched and handled by other people.


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

We got our little girl because she fits into our schedule. When you are gone all day it's hard on a pet that needs attention and walks etc. They seem to either be independent and you can watch them entertain themselves or cuddlers and you go about doing what you want with a friend right there. If you don't feel well you can take care of them in like 10 min a day (not recommended but there are always "those" days where you just can't manage more) and go to bed or they can be out for hours at a time with you! And besides sometimes it's nice not to have something demanding your attention 24/7. They are also quite an accomplishment when they start to bond since it actually takes time and effort on your part instead of some pets in your face love (which is nice sometimes when you are grumpy and no one else wants to be near you. lol) Anyways those are just some of the reasons why we got one.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, those are also exactly why I want to get a hedgie, and I think once my parents see that they really are special, they will let me get one


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

yaaa!!! I am so excited! I just asked my mom if I could get a hedgie (for like the 500th time lol :lol: ) and she said no (as ussual :roll: ) but then I said what if I do more chores and act more responsibley, and she said if you can keep that up until your birthday, then you are in luck!  YAAAAYYY!!!  I am one step closer to getting my hedgie!!!! 

P.S. my birthday is not till June 30th so I have a while to wait, but I know that it will be worth it!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

What about the document i sent u a while ago on why they are good pets?


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry iamdbf that also helped me convince my parents


----------



## DumplingHedgie (Feb 19, 2009)

Pretty much just because they are unique


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

I think because they are just so adorable. They each have their own personalities and, if you get a shy one and then bond with it, the experience is so amazing and rewarding. Plus they are really funny. I mean, how can you look at one of those faces and not smile?


----------

